# Looking To Hire A Script Writer



## theblackrook (May 11, 2019)

So, I write comic scripts and other things. It's, time consuming and I need help. So I'm looking to hire someone, but I'm not particularly sure about cost and all of that. So, as my first attempt I'm looking for someone who has good writing skills, but even better descriptive skills.

What I'm looking for is someone who can take the general ideas and story beats written out in a treatment and convert them to comic panels. They would need the skills to describe pose, view angle, dynamic paneling and other key information like expression and flow for artist who would create these comics. You would need a bit of visualization and direction skills to basically make the comic flow, though I definitely be there to help, I need someone who could eventually be given the assignment and paid and work.

I'm looking for someone willing to work for something around 75 cents per described panel. And comics tend to average anywhere between 5 to 8 panels. Most comics tend to be around 18 to 28 pages. With some getting up there to the 50s, but that's rare.


I'd say, if you are interested in this job. Take a hentai manga page, I suggest someone good at dynamic paneling and posing like Yamatogawa or Koyanagi Royal, whose work can be easily found on sites like nhentai and others. Take a page and look at whats view and see how you would describe that so that someone else would draw it. The harder part would be visualizing such things for yourself, but of course, we're are pretty creative here.

But whoever I find I will hire and make a part of my design team cause I can use the help.


----------



## Takkin (May 13, 2019)

Are you looking for writing help still? I write scripts for comics where artists then use those scripts to create panels. Wouldn't mind trying to help you out.


----------



## lostnavigator13 (May 14, 2019)

Hello there. If you are still looking I would definitely be interested! I have a bit of experience with comics and studied history and writing of graphic novels in college. If you are interested feel free to pm me. I'd be happy to do a couple for free to see if my writing style suits your needs.


----------



## theblackrook (May 14, 2019)

Do you have a discord? Mine is theblackrook#0745


----------



## lostnavigator13 (May 14, 2019)

theblackrook said:


> Do you have a discord? Mine is theblackrook#0745



I sent you a request!


----------



## dankedonts (May 15, 2019)

I've PM'd an example script page to you.

If there's somewhere else you'd rather have it sent, please let me know.


----------



## A-Fox-Of-Fiction (Sep 16, 2019)

Hey, are you still here?


----------

